
The $35 Tablet - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/the-35-tablet/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Similar articles for reference:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1544064>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1543328>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540120> <\- This one has lots of
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540494>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1541197>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1541514> <\- This one has a few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542275>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1542557>

